# Michelle Hunziker - Shopping in Milan 23.03.2011 x 16



## Q (25 März 2011)

​Uploaded with TurboImageHost.com



thx oTTo


----------



## Punisher (25 März 2011)

ihre Beine sind klasse


----------



## Bapho (25 März 2011)

Vielen Dank fuer die tollen Bilder von Michelle!


----------



## krawutz (26 März 2011)

Scheint wirklich eine echte Frohnatur zu sein.:thumbup:


----------



## Weltenbummler (26 März 2011)

Michelle hat ein schönen mini Rock an.


----------



## Papa07 (17 Apr. 2011)

Hi
wunder schöne Frau ,Danke für die Fotos :thumbup:


----------



## Bombastic66 (17 Apr. 2011)

ist je ne echt süße Maus.......:thumbup:


----------



## davinci (17 Apr. 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------



## pgadult (23 Apr. 2011)

danke, tolle frau, tolle pics


----------



## farmer (5 Mai 2011)

danke


----------



## posemuckel (5 Mai 2011)

Bombastic66 schrieb:


> ist je ne echt süße Maus.......:thumbup:



Eine völlige Untertreibung für dieses wahnsinnsgeile Luder!!!!!


----------



## Etzel (5 Mai 2011)

Michelle ist einfach ein Goldstück. So gut drauf und überhaupt nicht paparazzi-genervt. So muss es sein und so macht sie uns Freude.


----------



## fritz fischer (23 Juli 2011)

Absolute Hammerfrau!!!!


----------



## koftus89 (10 Okt. 2012)

herzlichen dank.


----------

